
Show HN: Play – A simple cli audio player - play4231
https://github.com/roecrew/play
======
inetsee
What does this application provide that the "play" command from sox doesn't
already provide?

~~~
wuh4dhru6dhsu
It seems to be macOS-specific, and uses portaudio

~~~
play4231
Correct

